# Auslösen einer gefahrbringenden Bewegung über Bedienung Touchpanel



## Thomas Linke (30 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Die Konstruktion inkl. Schutzeinrichtung und Risikobeurteilung ist noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen und ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Auslösen einer gefahrbringenden Bewegung durch Betätigung eines Tasters, Gefährdung durch Quetschen und Einziehen, PL r sehr wahrscheinlich = d

Darf ich die gefahrbringende Bewegung über ein Touchpanel auslösen, oder muss es ein üblicher Taster sein, der sogar über einen sicheren Eingang in die F-Steuerung eingelesen wird? Das Auslösen der Bewegung ist keine reine Wartungstätigkeit, so dass man nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass nur besonders geschultes Personal diese Funktion auslöst. Die Bewegung kann nicht ausgelöst werden, wenn eine an der Anlage vorhandene Not-Halt Einrichtung ausgelöst hat.

Bei der Verwendung eines Panels muss ich beachten das, wenn der Bediener stolpert und sich mit der Hand auf dem Panel abstützt, er durchaus die Bewegung unbewusst auslösen kann. Verwende ich einen üblichen Taster, ist dieser bedingt durch die Bauart sicherer. Die unbewusste Betätigung ist unwahrscheinlicher. 

Das Touchpanel befindet sich im Sichtbereich der Gefahrenstelle, so das bei normaler Bedienung der Bediener diese einsehen kann. Als Lösung für die Variante Touchpanel könnte man sich vorstellen, dass die Funktion ähnlich wie bei einer Anfahrwarnung über Taster 1 im Panel für eine gewisse Zeit freigegeben wird und über Taster 2 die Bewegung ausgelöst wird. Da immer nur ein Taster betätigt werden kann, könnte man dies u. U. so realisieren. Ergibt aber auch einen großen Aufwand für die Bedienungs- und Wartungsanleitung.

Für den Fall das heute Abend noch antworten kommen, bitte nicht böse sein, wenn ich nicht sofort antworte. Muss gleich weg. Melde mich dann Morgen

Vielen Dank und schöne Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Safety (30 November 2011)

Hallo,
habe wenig Zeit deshalb auch Kurzfassung:
Der Start führt direkt zu einer Gefährdungssituation? Ja
Dann ist das ganze eine Sicherheitsfunktion „verhindern des Unerwarteten Wiederanlaufens“
PLr ermitteln: =d
Eine versenkte Taste mit zwei Kontakten oder wenn eine Taste oder auch Zweihandstart nötig.


----------



## dtsclipper (1 Dezember 2011)

Da würde ich eine Zweihandschaltung andenken, also ein Hardwareschalter weit genug weg vom TP.

Denkbar ist auch ein Mobile Panel welches die Zweihandfunktion intgriert hat.

Wenn es nur um das Verhindern der unbewußten Betätigung gehen soll langt eventuell sogar eine Feste Abdeckung über einem Taster.


----------



## Thomas Linke (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Nach einigen Überlegungen heute Morgen, bin ich auch dem Schluss gekommen, es über Hardware zu realisieren.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

ich würde hier eher über eine Schutztür oder einen Lichtvorhang (beides natürlich "Sicher") nachdenken, weil :





> muss ich beachten das, wenn der Bediener stolpert


Insgesamt ist es aber mit den wenigen Info's (über deine Anlage) sehr schwer, hier realistisch etwas zu beurteilen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Thomas Linke (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Larry

Ist auch nicht schlecht die Idee. Im Prinzip sogar die Lösung die ich favorisiere. Ich werde das mal bei uns im Kreise der Kollegen diskutieren

Vielen Dank.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Safety (1 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Thomas,
wenn Du mehr infos gibst dann können wir verschiedene Lösungen ansprechen.


----------



## Thomas Linke (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Safety

Nach langer Diskussion haben wir eine Lösung erarbeitet, die mir das Problem mit der Bedienung eleminiert. Die Verstellgeschwindigkeit wird über eine geeignete Maßnahme reduziert und zusätzlich werden wir die Gefahrenstelle mit einer Schutzabdeckung versehen. Diese wird mit Sicherheitsschaltern mit Zuhaltung versehen sein.

Der Bediener hat trotzdem einen guten Einblick auf diese Stelle und kann die Bedienung jetzt gefahrlos vornehmen.

Trotzdem vielen Dank.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## UKsafety (2 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

mobiles Panel mit Zweihandfunktion.......das tut ja schon weh beim lesen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Mai 2012)

UKsafety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mobiles Panel mit Zweihandfunktion.......das tut ja schon weh beim lesen.



Damit es nicht so weh tut https://shop.pilz.com/pilz_eco/b2b/b2b/publicinit.do?category=00012000287029#


----------



## Klopfer (5 Mai 2012)

Mobiles Panel mit Zweihandfunktion finde ich prima!

Eine Hand betätigt einen Zustimmtaster (drei Stellungen) und der Finger bestimmt die Bewegung, die der Bediener sich jetzt wünscht. Passiert etwas Unerwartetes lässt der Bediener den Zustimmtaster los oder drükt ihn durch und die Welt ist in Ordnung.

Start Funktion über die Prozess CPU und der Stopp Befehl natürlich sicherheitsgerichtet und vorrangig.

Und natürlich muss der Bediener wissen, welcher Knopf welche Funktion startet!

Gruß

Klopfer


----------

